# 3 Share Cage or 1 Alone?



## Skeeter (May 23, 2010)

My little budgie boy Louis died early this morning or last night. When I took the cage cover off, he was dead on the bottom. Don't know what happened to him.
His little mate, Dante is now all alone. Louis was maybe 4-5 years old. Dante is 1-1/2 yrs.
I can see that Dante is looking all over for Louis. He will miss him. Louis was his big brother.

Now, Lola & Maurice are together in the other cage.

I have to give Dante some time to mourn Louis. 
Should I,at some point, put him with Lola & Maurice (2 older birds)? Or leave him alone?

Thank you.
4 now 3 :-(


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very sorry for your loss of Louis :hug:

I would put Dante's cage next to Lola and Maurice's cage.
That way they can visit and Louis won't feel completely alone.
I is going to miss his friend, so you will need to give him extra TLC.

In a week or so try giving the three budgies out of cage time together and see how that goes.

There is a good chance you can continue to house them separately while allowing them playtime together rather than housing the three in one cage.*


----------



## SouthernFried (Sep 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. 

I'm going to second what FaeryBee said. They don't necessarily need to be housed in the same cage if they're near each other and get out of cage time together.


----------



## Skeeter (May 23, 2010)

*3 Budgies*

Thank you both for your advice. 
Their cages are currently next to one another.
I will try letting them play together during the day and see what happens.
I'll open both doors and put the entrances close together, so they can fly in & out of the 2 cages.


----------

